# Srhdufe and TDM are very bad



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Because today I was this close:

> <

to getting an Imac Fantasy... and you know what that would have meant!!  

And its their fault I've decided


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Who me, how can you accuse me of encouraging you to get one of these








admittedly lovely big cages. And obviously if you got one of those lovely big cages then I wouldn't encourage you to get one of these








because that would be irresponsible. Anybody would think I was showing you images of those things in order to subconsiously encourage you to go out and get a cute adorable little brother or sister for poor lonely little Sausage. But I would never do that, Srhdufe is just the sort who would though so you need to watch out for her.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol no you would never encourage me to do anything like that, you didn't encourage someone to take some gerbils earlier - you would never do that!

Not that I'm going to get any... but what dwarf hammies are best kept in pairs? But I'm not getting any. I'm definitely not looking up rescue centers near me at the moment...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Lol no you would never encourage me to do anything like that, you didn't encourage someone to take some gerbils earlier - you would never do that!
> 
> Not that I'm going to get any... but what dwarf hammies are best kept in pairs? But I'm not getting any. I'm definitely not looking up rescue centers near me at the moment...


Obviously I would never encourage anyone to get any hamsters but as your just asking out of curiosity I will tell you. I was told that female Campbells are your best bet, but as with all dwarfs you need a spare cage just in case they start to hate each other, however an imac would not be the best cage for more than one dwarf (yes I know I have my 3 in an imac but I have two spare Cambridges waiting in the wings), apparently cages with multi levels and tubes can create areas where the indivdual animal can become territorial which can cause fights. I was told by a breeder that Campbells females hardly ever fight but I am waiting now for hundreds of posts about Campbells attacking each other. What rescue centres are you not looking at right now then


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Naughty naughty 

TDM, you need to stop influencing people on here :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Naughty naughty
> 
> TDM, you need to stop influencing people on here :lol:


As I keep saying, its obviously Srhdufe who is the temptress here and not innocent old me.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Obviously I would never encourage anyone to get any hamsters but as your just asking out of curiosity I will tell you. I was told that female Campbells are your best bet, but as with all dwarfs you need a spare cage just in case they start to hate each other, however an imac would not be the best cage for more than one dwarf (yes I know I have my 3 in an imac but I have two spare Cambridges waiting in the wings), apparently cages with multi levels and tubes can create areas where the indivdual animal can become territorial which can cause fights. I was told by a breeder that Campbells females hardly ever fight but I am waiting now for hundreds of posts about Campbells attacking each other. What rescue centres are you not looking at right now then


Oh I didn't know that about the levels, I have looked at the local animal rescue place which has dogs and cats but apparently has some small animals as well. I have also looked at the RSPCA site which wasn't much help, and preloved.

I have spare cages sort of... as Sausage doesn't really NEED 2 cages as well as his massive bin cage so I could always use the Rotastak as temporary housing if they fight


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Oh I didn't know that about the levels, I have looked at the local animal rescue place which has dogs and cats but apparently has some small animals as well. I have also looked at the RSPCA site which wasn't much help, and preloved.
> 
> I have spare cages sort of... as Sausage doesn't really NEED 2 cages as well as his massive bin cage so I could always use the Rotastak as temporary housing if they fight


Touch wood my three seem to really like each others comany and they are in an imac, be sure to put in enough toys beds etc so they have one each and are not likely to fight over who gets the wheel or whatever.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Touch wood my three seem to really like each others comany and they are in an imac, be sure to put in enough toys beds etc so they have one each and are not likely to fight over who gets the wheel or whatever.


Yes I don't want fights!! I really want to email the animal center now.... sooo tempting!! But what would my mother say 

Oh well at least I have until Christmas to think up an excuse


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Yes I don't want fights!! I really want to email the animal center now.... sooo tempting!! But what would my mother say
> 
> Oh well at least I have until Christmas to think up an excuse


Hmmm I feel that poor Sandra is going to get blamed for these hamsters.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm I feel that poor Sandra is going to get blamed for these hamsters.


Hahaha. At the moment I'm thinking more along the lines of: "But they were going to be used as snake food if I didn't take them..."


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Hahaha. At the moment I'm thinking more along the lines of: "But they were going to be used as snake food if I didn't take them..."


Oooh thats a good one, I might pinch that, how does this sound, "Red was going to feed Bumrat and his brother to a snake but I begged her not to so she gave then to me, I could always give them back if your ok with him being eaten"


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh thats a good one, I might pinch that, how does this sound, "Red was going to feed Bumrat and his brother to a snake but I begged her not to so she gave then to me, I could always give them back if your ok with him being eaten"


That seems like a good reason


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

No way... Tis not me !!! 
It's tdm and red!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> No way... Tis not me !!!
> It's tdm and red!!! :001_tt2:


Its all your fault 

I wouldn't have even gone in the range if you didn't say that they have imac fantasies in there


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Its all your fault
> 
> I wouldn't have even gone in the range if you didn't say that they have imac fantasies in there



I do not recall that conversation


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I do not recall that conversation


You've mentioned it more than once 

Not that i'm going to get one, but are the extensions easy to get hold of? And are they expensive?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> You've mentioned it more than once
> 
> Not that i'm going to get one, but are the extensions easy to get hold of? And are they expensive?


Nope.. dont remember 

They sell them in my pet shop for £29.99..
Tbh i think it'd be cheaper to buy another imac cage on ebay.. Then at least you will have a spare lid and base


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Nope.. dont remember
> 
> They sell them in my pet shop for £29.99..
> Tbh i think it'd be cheaper to buy another imac cage on ebay.. Then at least you will have a spare lid and base


We get blamed for everything don't we, I accept that we may in passing have mentioned that we quite like hamsters but apart from that I can't remember either of us doing anything that can be construed as encouraging addiction.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> We get blamed for everything don't we, I accept that we may in passing have mentioned that we quite like hamsters but apart from that I can't remember either of us doing anything that can be construed as encouraging addiction.


Exactly 
I think we should put miss Flissy on ignore for being so rude to us


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Exactly
> I think we should put miss Flissy on ignore for being so rude to us


I thought I had already explained that I am far too nosey to put anyone on ignore, however I will look cross:cursing:, and wag my finger:hand:.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry :crying:

Do either of you actually have any hamsters?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I'm sorry :crying:
> 
> Do either of you actually have any hamsters?


Of course we dont


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I'm sorry :crying:
> 
> Do either of you actually have any hamsters?


I've got some pictures of hamsters that I got off the internet but I don't really have any actual hamsters, to be honest I'm allergic to all animals, I swell up like a balloon if I go within 10 feet of anything furry but I had to pretend to have animals so I could join Pet forums and it all sort of snowballed from there.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Of course we dont


I didn't think so, you are much too old


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I didn't think so, you are much too old


        
TDM... She called us old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> TDM... She called us old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should be offended, I am old.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> TDM... She called us old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not old... just too old to have a hammy as they are obviously only for children 

Please don't kill me :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Not old... just too old to have a hammy as they are obviously only for children
> 
> Please don't kill me :blushing:


I may forgive you if you give me alfie


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I may forgive you if you give me alfie


Lol my mum keeps going on about finding him a new home because she wants to move abroad  

I better get my own house fast!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The whole "but they're going to feed them to snakes" thing really works. All 14 of my mice were going to be used as snake food (actually helped that the first lot were from a seller on here who said that she _was_ going to feed them to lizards if she couldn't sell them!! (Advert is still on btw.) I really don't think that TDM or SRHDUFE are to blame at all. Not in the least. Seeing their posts hasn't in any way made me want a hamster or moan for the last 4 months that I would be the best person to have one! 
Although I do think TDM has seen a little too much Derren Brown recently going by her "subconscious" attacks in her first post here at trying to convince you that you didn't need an imac or a new hammie....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> The whole "but they're going to feed them to snakes" thing really works. All 14 of my mice were going to be used as snake food (actually helped that the first lot were from a seller on here who said that she _was_ going to feed them to lizards if she couldn't sell them!! (Advert is still on btw.) I really don't think that TDM or SRHDUFE are to blame at all. Not in the least. Seeing their posts hasn't in any way made me want a hamster or moan for the last 4 months that I would be the best person to have one!
> Although I do think TDM has seen a little too much Derren Brown recently going by her "subconscious" attacks in her first post here at trying to convince you that you didn't need an imac or a new hammie....


yay thank you zanytoon 
See miss flissy... I'm all innocent


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> yay thank you zanytoon
> See miss flissy... I'm all innocent


Sorry but I'm not convinced


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sorry but I'm not convinced


You _did_ see TDM try to do her Derren Brown impression on you didn't you?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You _did_ see TDM try to do her Derren Brown impression on you didn't you?


Hahahaha yes I did


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> You _did_ see TDM try to do her Derren Brown impression on you didn't you?


Noooo how did you spot that subtle placement of images.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Noooo how did you spot that subtle placement of images.


I taught Derren everything he knows so I am therefore immune to his suggestive ways


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> I taught Derren everything he knows so I am therefore immune to his suggestive ways


Oh ok then Buy More Mice I won't even try to Buy More Miceencourage you to get any more miceBuy More Mice.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh ok then Buy More Mice I won't even try to Buy More Miceencourage you to get any more miceBuy More Mice.


You know what, I might actually get some mice... i don't know why...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> You know what, I might actually get some mice... i don't know why...


Erm yes, I have no idea either,Get Another Hamster just as long as you don't think Get Another Hamsterits because of me, Get Another Hamster


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

you deffinatly should'nt get one of these








or these









:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:ut:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> you deffinatly should'nt get one of these
> View attachment 30458
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help there


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Thanks for the help there


welcome :001_tt2::001_tt2: hahahaha


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> welcome :001_tt2::001_tt2: hahahaha


The hamster is definitely very disgusting. And the cage is horrible too


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i agree i deffinatly shouldnt get either of those things :001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Today was not a very mice day. I felt it was rather cagey so some one hamster say that we should enjoy whatever mice weather is left. Poor Theo felt a bit caged in. The poor mouseketeer didn't feel like his normal self so he felt obliged to have a hammie sandwich.

Told you I taught Derren everything!! :ciappa:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Today was not a very mice day. I felt it was rather cagey so some one hamster say that we should enjoy whatever mice weather is left. Poor Theo felt a bit caged in. The poor mouseketeer didn't feel like his normal self so he felt obliged to have a hammie sandwich.
> 
> Told you I taught Derren everything!! :ciappa:


You're good, scarey good, I feel drawn to getting more mice and hamsters now. Hang on a minute though don't I always want more hamsters and mice?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You're good, scarey good, I feel drawn to getting more mice and hamsters now. Hang on a minute though don't I always want more hamsters and mice?


You just _think_ you always want hamsters and mice because of all the subliminal mesages hidden in this forum!! :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> You just _think_ you always want hamsters and mice because of all the subliminal mesages hidden in this forum!! :001_tt2:


Cool, well its worked on Flissy cos she picked up hamster No2 today, so who are you gonna work on next, I think lozza84 needs another hamster.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Cool, well its worked on Flissy cos she picked up hamster No2 today, so who are you gonna work on next, I think lozza84 needs another hamster.


Loll I don't need any more so don't try it on me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Loll I don't need any more so don't try it on me


Oooh you need to change your signature pic now, don't worry your safe for a little while.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Cool, well its worked on Flissy cos she picked up hamster No2 today, so who are you gonna work on next, I think lozza84 needs another hamster.


oh yes id like another hammy but i dont need any persueding (sp) :001_tt2: just need a nice big cage.............


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh you need to change your signature pic now, don't worry your safe for a little while.


Yes i need a picture that isn't a blur  I will be getting my camera out tonight I'm sure!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

back 

LOL 

Jussst wanted to say that Roborovski female hamsters are your best bet if you want to keep them together

Russians ALWAYS have to be split up within about a year-ish

xoxox


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> back
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Hello stranger, how are you?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> back
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Oh right, its lucky that popeye is a loan hamster then


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Why hello there.....(insert name)

Do i no any of you? lol

Xx

:001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Why hello there.....(insert name)
> 
> Do i no any of you? lol
> 
> ...


Nope never heard of you , oh hang on your not the famous Hannah hamster queen are you?


----------

